# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Macaw blue and gold ή African grey?

## Jim@kiS

Γεια σας και παλι παιδια ηρ8ε η ωρα για τον 2ο παπαγαλο μου. Ειμαι αναμεσα σε αυτους τους 2 τον macaw τον περνω αρκετα φ8ηνα σε σχεση με τους αλλους που εχει εκει γιατι η μαμα του εχει δαγκωσει 2 πουπουλα απο το ενα φτερο του!(8α υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στο μελλον? μου ειπε οτι εκει δεν 8α βφαλει 2 φτερα σε μια φτερουγα του, μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι τπτ..)ειναι και τα 2 μωρα ο macaw ειναι 3 εβδομαδων και ο grey ειναι 2 μηνων ειναι και τα 2 ταισμενα στο χερι και τα ειδα και τα 2 εγω. Τι λετε να παρω?8ελω να εινια χαδιαρης και να μιλαει (εκεινος μου ειπε οτι ο ζακο ειναι πιο κρυο πουλι δηλαδη δεν ειναι τοσο χαδιαρης και προβληματιστηκα) γιατι εχω και τον αλεξανδρινο που ειναι τωρα 4 μηνων και δεν δεχεται τα χαδια...Μην ξεχασουμε οτι ειμαι φοιτητης για ακομα 1 χρονο...επισης 8ελω να τα πηγαινουν καλα με τον αλεξανδρινο και να μην μου πα8ει κανει τπτ.Ειναι η καταλληλη ηλικια να τον παρω?εσεις τι προτεινεται?
Ευχαριστω για την βοη8εια

----------


## vas

ας κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου πάλι   ::  απο τη στιγμή που σου λέει πως ο macaw δε θα πάθει τίποτα στο μέλλον για ποιο λόγο τον δίνει πιο φθηνά?  ::  
εμένα μ'αρέσουν περισσότερο οι γκρίζοι,και σαν εμφάνιση και σαν χαρακτήρες,όμως θα ζήσει μαζί σου όχι μαζί μου και αυτό σημαίνει πως εσύ πρέπει να αποφασίσεις.Πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν το παλεύεις λίγο με τον Αλεξανδρινό,είναι πολύ μικρός ακόμα,δλδ θα παίρνεις,θα παίρνεις μέχρι να βρεις ένα που να δέχεται χάδια?  ::  καλύτερα πάρε αρκουδάκι να 'σαι και σίγουρος  ::

----------


## Jim@kiS

Τον macaw τον δινει τοσο γιατι οπως ξανα ειπα τον εχει δαγκωσει η μαμα του εκει και του εχει τραυματισει 2 πουπουλα γι αυτο τον δινει πιο φ8ηνα (οταν λεω πιο φ8ηνα ενα ποσο μικρο σε σχεση με το ποσο εχει!)Με τον αλεξανδρινο δεν ειπα οτι 8α σταματησω να το παλευω ουτε οτι 8α περιμενω να παρω εναν παπαγαλο που 8α τα κανει ολα και 8α παρω 200ουσους μεχρι να τον βρω ΕΛΕΟΣ.......
Γνωμη ζητησα και οχι κριτικη! απλα ο αλεξανδρινος εχει διαφορετικη προσωπικοτητα και γι αυτο δεν το δεχεται αλλα δεν παυω να προσπα8ω!

----------


## Windsa

Εγω πιστεύω οτι ενα μωρό θέλει πολύ πολυ απασχόληση... τουλάχιστον για πρώτες 4-6 μήνες. Αλλιώς θα σου βγει δύσκολος χαρακτήρας. Ενασ φοιτητής πιστεύω δεν θα μπορέσει να κάθεται σπίτι καθε στιγμή του ελεύθερου χρόνου του (ίσως κάνω λάθος). 

Πρέπει να υπολογίζεις να μη δουλεύεις/σπουδάζεις για 2 μήνες τουλάχιστον για να ασχολεισαι με το μωρό...και μετά? παλι θα "φάει" ολο το ελεύθερο χρόνο σου.

Εγω προτιμώ το Μακάο. 
Ειναι πιο "χαζουλικα" και πιο παιχνιδιάρικα απο τα Ζακό. Είναι εγωιστές. Ειναι πιο αντεκτικα στο στρεσσ. Πάντως μιλάνε χειρότερα και φωνάζουν περισσότερα απο το Ζακο. 
Τα Ζακο είναι κυριλέ και εξυπνάκια.

----------


## vas

δε σου έκανα κριτική,χαλάρωσε.Και ξαναλέω για τον macaw,εφόσον το πρόβλημα κατα τα λεγόμενα του πετσοπα δεν υφίσταται καν για ποιο λόγο το δίνει τοσο φθηνά?Θέλω να σου πω πως αν πατήσουμε στα λόγια του στην πρώτη πτεροροία το πουλί θα ναι μια χαρά,δεν είναι λογικό να μειώνει τόσο την τιμή

----------


## Jim@kiS

Μου ειπε ο εκτροφεας οτι δεν 8α φτιαξει αυτο 8α του λειπουν τα 2 ακριανα πουπουλα και γι αυτο τον δινει πιο χαμηλα!το 8εμα ειναι οτι αυτο ειναι επιφοβο?Μπορει να πα8ει κατι ο παπαγαλος?εγω πηγα και το ειδα το πουλι και ηταν μια χαρα!Ειναι καποιο απο τα 2 πιο φιλικο ? πιο χαδιαρικο?εκεινος μου ειπε οτι ο ζακο δεν 8α κα8εται να τον χαιδευεις οσο τον macaw δεν ειναι τοσο χαδιαρικα πουλια..Το λεω αυτο γιατι 8α τον εχω με την κοπελα και δεν 8ελω να δαγκωνει και να μην κα8εται να τον χαιδευει οπως κανει ο αλεξανδρινος!

----------


## vas

μπορεί ένας ζακο να σου βγεί χαδιάρης και ένας μακάο όχι ή και το αντίθετο,είναι και θέμα χαρακτήρα αυτά..ποια είναι αυτά τα 2 φτερά που σου είπε πως δε θα ξαναβγούν όμως?έχει σημασία

----------


## Jim@kiS

Το 8εμα ειναι οτι αυτος ειπε και αυτο ειναι που με εχει βαλει σε σκεψεις οτι τα χαδια και τον χαρακτηρα του macaw ο ζακο δεν το εχει...Μπορει να το λεει για να τον πουλησει βεβαια γι αυτο ρωταω κ εσας.ειναι απο την δεξια φτερουγα το 3 κ το 4 απο το τελος.

----------


## Windsa

Μάλλον έχει δεχθεί ενα δάγκωμα απο τους γονείς και του έκοψαν μικρο κομματάκι δέρμα με 2-3 πούπουλα (που δεν θα ξαναβγούν ποτέ, αφου καταστράφηκαν οι ρίζες του φτερού).

Αν το πουλί κατά τα άλλα ειναι υγιής τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα... 
Και χωρίς 2 φτερά θα μπορέσει να πετάει... αν λείπουν 6-10 τοτε πιθανόν δεν θα πετάξει καλά...

----------


## Jim@kiS

ειναι υγειεστατα και τα 2 το μονο μικρο προβληματακι ειναι αυτο...Ομως απο φοτο που βλεπω 8α φαινεται πολυ ασχημα οταν μακρυνουν και μεγαλωσει!

----------


## elena1996

Εαν λαβουμε ως δεδομενο οτι και τα 2 ειναι απολυτα υγειη,τοτε παιρνεις απλα αυτο που σου αρεσει περισσοτερο!!Εμενα προσωπικα παντως μου αρεσει λιγο περισσοτερο ο ζακο.  ::

----------


## ZAKO

δες και το σωματοτιπο τον πουλιων ο μακαο φτανη τους 90 ποντους θελει αρκετω χορω, μεγαλο κλουβη ,στο σπιτι θα κανη πτησης΄΄ο ζακο θα φταση τους 40 ποντους  εγω τον δηκο μου τον εκανα ενα κλουβη 1χ1χ70 του ειναι μεζονετα ,δες το και απο αποψη χορου η αποφαση ειναι δηκια σου  ::

----------


## Jim@kiS

Παιδια κατελειξα στον ζακο! αυριο μου ερχεται  :Happy:  τωρα εχω καποιες ερωτησεις για να μην χαλασει η συμπεριφορα του αλεξανδρινου δηλαδη να μην ζηλευει,να δαγκωνει και διαφορα τετοια!...Να τον βαλω αμεσως διπλα το ενα κλουβι με το αλλο? να τον εχω σε αλλο δωματιο?οταν τον ταιζω γιατι ακομα 8ελει 3 ταισματα την ημερα να το βλεπει? οταν εχω εξω τον εναν να βγαζω και τον αλλο? οταν εχω και τους 2 εξω πως να συμπεριφερομαι για να μην ζηλευουν? ευχαριστω!

----------


## Blackholesun

Καταρχην φιλε μου να σου πω δυο ... λογακια, χωρις παραμικρο ιχνος ηρωνιας και κρητικης..

Πρωτον Macaw και Αλεξανδρινο απλα ΤΟ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ, εχεις ειδη Αλεξανδρινο εδω και 4 μηνες , ειδη εχει κυριαρχηση τον χωρο του, ακομα και το δωματιο η οπου τον εχεις βαλει, οι παπαγαλοι δεν κυριαρχουνε μονο το κλουβι αλλα ολο το περιχωρο , και επισης και τον ιδιοκτητη τους τον θεωρουν αποκλειστικα δικο τους, διοτι τα μεγαλα γενοι parakeet δενονται σε μεγαλο βαθμο με τον ιδιοκτητη τους. Οι συνεπειες που μπορει να εχεις .. αστο καλυτερα, ενα δαγκωμα του μακαο στον αλεξανδρινο μπορει να βγει εντελως μοιραιο.

Δευτερον πρόβλημα : O Αλεξανδρινος που εχεις δεν θα φτασει ποτε σε πληρως εξημερωση, οταν λεω πληρως εννοω να εχεις εξημερωση τοσο πολυ τον παπαγαλο σου που να σου φαινετε να εχεις σκυλο και οχι πτηνο. Και αυτο γιατι οταν το πουλι ακουει αλλες κραυγες ειναι σε λειτουργια συνεχεια το αγριο ενστικτο του, εκτος αυτου η φροντιδα σου θα διαιρεθει δια του 2.

Για να καταλαβεις κατι απλο, εχω ενα ρινκνεκ, το πηρα ημερο ταισμενο στο χερι, εδω και 1μιση χρονο τωρα που παω να κλεισω  "fullyhappy" , εχω αφιερωση κυριολεκτικα ατελειωτες ωρες μαζι της, εχω ενα πλεονεκτημα κιολας την παιρνω μαζι μου στην δουλεια με ενα μικρο σταντ (δεν το συνηστω) με αποτελεσμα  ειμαστε σχεδον μια ολοκληρη μερα μαζι + τις ωρες που ημαστε μαζι σπιτι. Θελω να σου πω οτι για να παρεις αγαπη χαδια κτλ πρεπει να κοπιασεις φιλε μου.

Γνωμη μου , μην τον παρεις τον ΜΑΚΑΟ , νταξ ωραιο πουλι ο βασιλιας κατα πολλους (πουλολατρες) αλλα η κανεις κατι σωστα και εχεις ενα ζωακι και καλο η........

----------


## Jim@kiS

ναι το σκεφτηκα και εγω ετσι αλλα δεν ειμαι και μονος μου μενω με την κοπελα μ ! εκτος αυτου παω σε ζακο!και ερχεται σημερα...Πως λετε οτι πρεπει να το χειρηστω?

----------


## Blackholesun

Εγω ειμαι της γνωμης να μην παρεις ουτε τον Ζακο , αφου εχεις ειδη τον Αλεξανδρινο, γιατι δεν καθεσε να ασχοληθεις καλυτερα μαζι του ?
ΘΑ εχεις προβλημα με δυο πουλια, ξερεις οτι αν τα βαλεις μεσα στο ιδιο σπιτι θα ακουει το ενα με το αλλο και δεν θα σταματανε ποτε να τσιριζουνε ?

----------


## Jim@kiS

Τωρα φιλε μ ειναι αργα το πουλι ειναι ηδη εδω!...Το 8εμα ειναι τωρα τι πρεπει να κανω για να μην εχουμε στεναχωριες και τετοια!

----------


## Blackholesun

Δυστυχως τωρα ειναι αναποφευκτο, αν εισαι τυπος που δεν μπορει συνεχεια το κραξιμο τοτε στο μελλον θα εχεις προβλημα, και αν δεν εχεις δεν ξερω αν μενεις με γονεις κτλ αλλα πιστεψε με θα εχουν οι υπολοιποι, ενα αλλο προβλημα ειναι οτι αν ο αλεξανδρινος σου αν ηταν μοναδικος στο σπιτι θα εξημερωνοταν σε 1 χρονο πχ (παντα ακαθοριστο) τωρα θα θες το διπλασιο χρονο.... 
Και δευτερον δεν μπορεις να τα βαλεις μαζι.... το χαρακτηριζω ακρος επικυνδινο..

Υπαρχη μια τεχνικη αλλα και παλι της περισοτερες φορες δεν εχει θετικο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## Jim@kiS

ενα καλοριζικο η ενα να σου ζησει 8α ηταν καλυτερο!το 8εμα ειναι το οτι 8α φωναζουν η οτι 8α εχω 2 παραπανω ψυχες να αγαπαω! Το φορουμ 8ελω να μου απανταει τις ερωτησεις μου και οχι να με αποπερνει στο να παρω νεο μελος και να μεινω μια ζωη με τον εναν για να τον εξημερωσω.Τα αγαπαω και 8α παρω καμια 20αρια μεχρι τα 40 μου. Και παλι ευχαριστω το φορουμ!!!

----------


## demis

κωσταντινε καλυτερα ανοιξε αλλο θεμα για να μας γνωρισεις το φιλαρακι σου, να σου πουμε τα  καλορυζικα και ο,τι αλλο θες.. τις αποριες σου που εχουν σχεση με το μωρο θα σου τις λυσουν οι εμποιροι γιατι εγω δεν εχω δει καν μωρο παπαγαλου απο κοντα και θα ηθελα πολυ να αποκτησω ενα μωρακι με συριγκα και τα σχετικα αλλα τι να κανεις ετσι ειναι η ζωη!!! να σου ζησει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Blackholesun

To καλοριζικο ειναι ευκολονοητο φιλε μου, και μην γινεσε κακοπροαιρετος , σου ειπα απο την αρχη δεν εχω ιχνος εγωισμου και ηρωνιας, καλα καλα δεν εχεις εξημερωση τον Αλεξανδρινο, πηρες και Ζακο ? αν ενα απο τα δυο πουλακια εξημερωθη πρωτο, τοτε σιγουρα θα ασχολησε περισοτερες ωρες με αυτο! ειναι αναποφευκτο.. Επισης δεν μπορεις να τα βαλεις μαζι ... σου αρεσει αυτο ? να τα εχεις ξεχωριστα ? Και οσο για το κραξιμο ειναι νωρις ακομη θα δεις πιο μετα......
Κατα την γνωμη μου κρατα τον Ζακο και δωσε καπου τον Αλεξανδρινο, και αυτο γιατι ? γιατι αν ηθελες 2 πτηνα εξαρχης επρεπε να τα ειχες βαλει και τα δυο ταυτοχρονα ωστε να μην διεκδικουσε το καθενα τον χωρο του..
Ειναι κριμα να μην περνανε αυτα τα πουλια καλα, ειλικρινα εχουν πολυ ψυχη μεσα τους....

Επισης το συγκεκριμενο ποστ που ανοιξες δεν ειναι το καταλληλο για καλοριζικα.

----------


## Jim@kiS

Δεν ειμαι ο μονος που ειχε εναν παπαγαλο και πηρε και 2ο στην πορεια!Και ο αλεξανδρινος δεν ειναι αξιμεροτος! απλα καμια φορα δαγκωνει οταν παω να τον χαιδεψω!Ολη μερα εξω ειναι στο σταντ του παιζουμε και ειναι ολη μερα μαζι μ...Το οτι 8α υπαρχει και αλλος παπαγαλος δεν παει να πει οτι 8α τον παρατησω.Τους αγαπαω και τους 2 το ιδιο,μου αρεσουν αυτα τα ζωα και 8ελω να εχω και να προσεχω να φροντιζω και να αγαπαω οσο πιο πολλα μπορω!Επισης δεν δινω κανενα πουλι για ΚΑΝΕΝΑ λογο δεν με πειραζει που δεν ειναι μαζι και καλυτερα.Δεν 8α αρεσε σε εμενα να μοιραζονται 1 κλουβι 2 τετοια πουλια ο κα8ενας εχει την κλουβαρα του το σταντ του.Ακομα δεν ειμαι και μονος μ.εχω και την κοπελα μ που τα λατρευει και εκεινη και τα προσεχει σαν τα ματια της.Εχω κανει πει καποιες απορειες που εχω και δεν εχω παρει ακομα απαντηση...Δεν γινομαι κακοπροαιρετος απλα απο την αρχη με αποπερνεις για να παρω δευτερο παπαγαλο!!!δεν 8α ειμαι ουτε ο πρωτος ουτε ο τελευταιος...Φιλικα παντα Κωνσταντινος

----------


## Kiriaki

Συγνωμη που επεμβαινω...αλλα εχω διαβασει πολλες φορες αυτο το 8εμα κ δεν θεωρω κα8ολου σωστο το να προτεινεις σε καποιον που αγαπαει τα ζωα να δωσει ενα απο τα ζωα που εχει αγορασει με την θεληση του κ τα φροντιζει με οση αγαπη μπορει επειδη δεν τα πηρε ταυτοχρονα για κπ δικους του προσωπικους λογους δλδ εγω που αγορασα ενα ρικνεκ κ δεν εχει εξημερω8ει και θελω να αγορασω και αλλο παπαγαλο πρεπει να το δωσω το ενα για τους λογους που λες?Το οτι δεν ειναι μαζι εχω μα8ει οτι κ μικρα να τα παρεις μαζι στο ιδιο κλουβι δεν γινετε να μεινουν!Ειναι στον ιδιο χωρο και πιστευω με τον καιρο 8α μα8ει ο ενας τον αλλον γιατι δεν εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα!Και το οτι δεν περνανε καλα γιατι το λες?Δλδ οποιος περνει εναν παπαγαλο δεν μπορει να αγορασει κ αλλον?Εγω εχω δει τοσα βιντεο που κπ εχει 2 πουλια κ περνανε κ ειναι μια χαρα!Τα πουλια και το κα8ε ζωο δεν περναει καλα οταν δεν το προσεχεις κ δεν το νοιαζεσαι πιστευω κ οχι αν εχουν κπ ¨"παρεα"...Συγνωμη κ παλι!

----------


## Blackholesun

Ο φιλος μας παραπανω εκτος δεν ξερω αν καταλαβες καλα, θελει να αποκτηση ενα παπαγαλο  τρυφερο με χαδια κτλ  ...δεν ξερω τι εχεις στην κατοχη σου , αλλα απο τα δικα μου βιοματα ξερω οτι εχω κοπιασει παραπολυ στο να φερω σε ενα εξαιρετικα καλο επιπεδο εξοικιωσης το πτηνο μου. 
Κακα τα ψεματα κατα μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο οταν καποιος παρει παπαγαλο και ειναι νωρις ακομα , ειναι ενθουσιασμενος και συνηθως κανει το λαθος να παρει δευτερο, μελλοντικα οταν θα ερθει σε μια κατασταση υφεσης ,δηλαδη οχι τοσο ενθουσιωδες, τοτε σιγουρα και οι δυο παπαγαλοι θα εχουν ελειψη φροντιδας, οπως και παραπολυ που ειδη εχουν ...
Ο φιλος μας παραπανω μπορει να παρει και 10, αρκει ομως να τους φροντιζει καθημερινα και να τους ψυχαγωγη αρκετα. Πραγμα που με αριθμο διψηφιο διαιρει την αγαπη και πολλα αλλα.

Τωρα οσο αφορα την γνωμη για να το δωσει, ΝΑΙ συμφωνω καθετα ουτε εγω ειμαι της ιδεολογιας αυτης, αλλα σκεψου μοναχα κατι, ειναι καλυτερα ενας παπαγαλος ευτυχισμενος οταν εχει την πιο σιγουρη φροντιδα και ειναι μοναδικος ? η οταν τον διαιρεις και παει λεγοντας ?
Σκεψου και απαντησε σαν να ησουν πτηνο, μερικες φορες εμεις οι ανθρωποι κοιταμε την δικη μας χαρα και οχι των πτηνων.

Φιλε μου αν μπορεις και εισαι σιγουρος για 2 πτηνα οτι μπορεις να τα φροντιζεις και εσυ αλλα και η κοπελα σου τοτε σου δινω 2 φορες μπραβο και ενα μεγαλο συγνωμη. ΑΥΤΑ   ::

----------


## Jim@kiS

Τις ριμαδες τι απορειες μου μπορουμε να τις λυσουμε και να αφισουμε εξω τα σχολια και το τη 8α κανω εγω με τα δικα μου ζωα?Μπηκα εδω για να λυσω τις απορειες μου και οχι για να αποπερνομαι..Τα κλουβια να τα εχω το ενα διπλα στο αλλο? στο ιδιο δωματιο?στο ιδιο υψος μηπως αν εχω πιο κατω το ζακο να νιω8ει καλυτερα ο αλεξανδρινος?οταν βγαζω το ζακο να τον φερνω κοντα με τον αλεξανδρινο?ο ζακο ειναι 2 μηνων και τρωει 3 φορες την ημερα κρεμα μονο,ο εκτροφεας μου ειπε να του βαζω μηλο τωρα και απο τοτε που το εβαλα του εχει κοπει η ορεξη για κρεμα... να του δινω πρωη-βραδυ?το ζακο να τον κανω μπανιο τοσο μικρο?να ξεκινησω να του βαζω σπορια μεσα στο κλουβι?και αν ναι ιλιοσπορους μονο η το μιγμα?ευχαριστω

----------


## Kiriaki

Αυτο που λες για τον εν8ουσιασμο μπορει να συμβει και οταν εχεις εναν παπαγαλο κ οχι απο δυο και πανω...Αυτο ειναι προσωπικο 8εμα του κα8ενος το τι 8α κανει και τι 8α παρει αρκει να μην ειναι δυστυχισμενα τα ζωα..Σου ξαναλεω μπορει να ειναι κ 2 και 3 και να ειναι ευτιχισμενοι αυτο δεν το ξερει κανενας, δεν σημαινει επειδη εχει μονο εναν ειναι ευτιχισμενος κ αν εχει κπ παραπανω?? οι παπαγαλοι ειναι δυστιχισμενοι..??Αρκει να εχουν την καταλληλη κ ιδια φροντιδα, ειναι δυσκολο αλλα οχι κ τοσο δυσκολο να το πραγματοποιησει καποιος. Το οτι δεν πιστευεις εσυ οτι καποιος δεν μπορει να δωσει αγαπη και φροντιδα σε παραπανω απο ενα παπαγαλο αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν γινετε η το οτι καποιος δεν μπορει να το κανει!Το 8εμα ειναι οτι ο φιλος μας στο φορουμ χρειαζεται καποιες απαντησεις και το 8εμα εχει βγει τελειως εκτος..Εγω δεν γνωριζω πανω σε αυτα που ρωταει οποιος γνωριζει ας τον βοηθησει!

----------


## Blackholesun

τα κλουβια καλο ειναι να τα βαλεις διπλα αλλα οχι τοσο κοντα (δηλαδη να εχουν επαφη) για τυχον υπουλα δαγκωματα, μπανιο ειναι νωρις ακομα καλε λιγο υπομονη, ναι να του βαλεις τροφη για τον λογο σιγα σιγα να απαγκιστρωνετε απο την κρεμα.... αν και ειπες οτι τρωει μηλο οποτε τα πηγαινει πολυ καλα. Μην ανχωνεσαι.

----------


## Antigoni87

Γνώμη μου είναι να μη μειώσεις τις δόσεις της κρέμας αφού σου είπε 3 φορές τη μέρα. Τις μειώνεις καλύτερα στην ώρα τους, κι ας δείχνει πιο απρόθυμος! Πότε είπε μειώσεις τις 3 φορές σε 2; 

Πιστεύω ότι επειδή είναι νεαρά σε ηλικία και τα δυο πουλιά, αν φροντίσεις να τα γνωρίσεις μεταξύ τους χωρίς πίεση, με υπομονή και επίβλεψη, μπορεί να γίνουν και καλοί φίλοι.
Να ξέρεις όμως ότι δύσκολα θα γίνουν χαδιάρηδες, γιατί αν γνωριστούν και τα πηγαίνουν καλά μπορεί να μην αποζητούν το άγγιγμά σου όσο αν ήταν μόνα τους, και επίσης είναι λογικό ότι αφού θα ασχολείσαι πλέον με 2 πουλιά και όχι 1, αναγκαστικά θα γίνει πιο αργά η εκπαίδευση και μπορεί να απέχει από τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα.

Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι τα πιο χαδιάρικα είδη, αλλά σίγουρα από όσα έχω διαβάσει στο φόρουμ, τα κοκατίλ "το έχουν" πολύ σ' αυτόν τον τομέα! Οι αλεξανδρινοί πάλι (πάντα σύμφωνα με όσα έχω διαβάσει) δε φημίζονται για την αγάπη τους για χάδια και λατρείες  ::  

***Το φόρουμ δεν είναι κάτι αφηρημένο που απαντάει, είναι τα μέλη του! Εφόσον άνοιξες θέμα στην ενότητα αυτή και όχι στις συστάσεις, το κάθε μέλος απαντάει και δίνει λύσεις/συμβουλές/τη γνώμη του σχετικά με το ερώτημά σου ή για πράγματα που σχετίζονται με αυτό.
Για καλωσορίσματα άνοιξε νέο θέμα στην κατάλληλη ενότητα όπως είπαν παραπάνω τα παιδιά!  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Το θεμα αυτο ειναι σχεδον ολο off topic!Ο τιτλος του αναφερεται στην συγκριση των 2 ειδων την οποια ηθελες να κανουμε για να σε βοηθησουμε στην επιλογη σου!Η επιλογη εγινε, οποτε δεν υπαρχει κ κανενα νοημα να συνεχιζεται η συζητηση σε αυτο το θεμα!
Ολα τα ασχετα ποστ θα διαγραφουν κ τις αποριες σου θα τις εκφρασεις στις αναλογες ενοτητες την καθεμια, οπως κ το καλωσορισμα θα γινει ξεχωριστα!
Ας ειμαστε λιγο πιο προσεκτικοι!Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Christiana

Γεια σου. Μολις ειδα το θεμα σου. Τυχαινει να εχω μακαο αλλα εχω... μεγαλωσει με αφρικαν. Δεν εχοθν καμια σχεση. Ο Μακαο ειναι το γλυκοτερο πλασμα κι ο αφρικαν κριοσ σαν εγγλεζος  :Happy: )
Ο μακαο ειναι χαδιαρης σαν γατα και δεν κραταει κακιες κι οαφρικαν δεν ξεχνα ποτε κατι που δεν του αρεσε και μπορει να κραταει τισ αποστασεισ του για δεκαετιες  :Happy: )) Ο αφρικαν ειναι πιο ησυχος κι ο μακαο πιο φωνακλας (αλλα εχει απιστευτη πλακα). Επισης ο αφρικαν ειναι πιο ευαισθητος και στρεσαρετε ευκολα. Αυτα ολα ειναι απο την δικη μου εμπειρια αλλα κι απο εμπειριες φιλων (ιδιοκτητες  αφρικαν). Αν εχεις τον χωρο και την διαθεση και γειτονες καλους, δεν υπαρχει πιο υπεροχο πουλι απο τον μακαο. Δεν θα το σκεφτομουν 2η φορα. Να ξερεις ομως πως θα εχεις ενα πουλι που δεν περιοριζεται σε κλουβι ολημερης κι ολονυκτης και θα ερχετε να σε βρισκει στον καναπε ή στο τραπεζι και θα θελει χαδια και προσοχη.

----------


## Christiana

Α! Συγνωμη αλλα μαλλον δεν ειδα πως εχεις ηδη παρει το ζακο. Καλα να περασετε μαζι!!!!

----------


## mariam

Λίγο αργά αλλά...ας πω τη γνώμη μου! Αρχικά να σου ζήσει ο Ζακό! Να το προσέχεις σα τα μάτια σου κ το εννοώ αυτο!Είναι πολύ ευαίσθητος..τώρα κυρίως που είναι μωρό.Για την κρέμα τώρα..πορευόμαστε πάντα με τη συμβουλή γιατρού κ όχι εκτορφέα..Στη δική μας περίπτωση τουλάχιστον υπήρχαν αρκετές "παρατυπίες' απο μέρος εκτροφέα όσον αφορά το τάισμα. 

Μην αποπαίρνεις τα μέλη που σου λένε για το αν κ πως μπορείς να μοιράσεις την αγαπη-φροντίδα σου κ στα δύο πουλιά. Σκέψου όπως σε μια οικογένεια υπάρχουν 2παιδιά κ κάποιος γονέας σχεδόν πάντα δείχνει την αδυναμία του σε ένα..κάπως έτσι είναι κ με τα πουλιά..Δε σημαίνει ουτε οτι δεν τα αγαπας κ τα δυο ούτε πως δε θα τα φροντίζεις αλλά καλώ η κακώς η "προτίμηση" θα είναι εμφανής...

Πες μας αν μπορείς στην κατάλληλη ενότητα λίγα λόγια τώρα που μεγάλωσε πως φέρεται..

----------


## Sunshine

Κατά την γνώμη μου, πρεπει να εχεις μια μονοκατοικία για να εχεις ενα macaw γιατί θα τον ακούσουν στα 2 χιλιόμετρα! Δεν ειναι για διαμέρισμα, θα εχεις προβλήματα με τους γείτονες.  Αν θελεις πιο πολυ χάδι (και τα african greys του αρέσουν τα χάδια) τότε πάρε ενα amazon. Δες το βίντεο που έχω ανεβάσει σε άλλο ποστ.

----------

